# Joists cut, had to post this.



## Chipfo (Mar 24, 2017)

I went and looked at a house yesterday where he needs several things done. The last thing he showed me was in the only downstairs room, the garage. In order to install a garage door opener some one had cut the floor joists to the living room above the garage right down the middle to put up the center track for the opener. The joists are notched all the way though to the floor, I couldn't believe it, I have seen some hair-brained ideas before and this is at the top.

I asked him to go upstairs and walk around the living room, he was up there a few seconds and I yelled OK stop now. Also it looks as if the floor joists were cut down in size a while back to put in a garage door without an opener, the red arrow and outline of a joist in the pic shows what I mean. The through cuts for the opener were fairly recent. It is an Overhead Door opener, surely they didn't do this! 

I told him the door needs to be removed and install sister joists the original size from wall to wall to fix this and getting like a roll up garage door installed.

My pictures aren't showing for some reason, you can see it here - https://photos.app.goo.gl/6GVJR50NbFExxug63


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Your picture didn't come up.... 

This what happens when people hire hacks who don't know any better and they do s^*t like this and when you read in the paper or the news people wonder why the floor collapsed and people end up a floor below with broken limbs. Thank God this was not the case.

I've have seen this done by hacks before and not on one occasion... one job it was a finished basement they hung drop ceiling too high and couldn't fit 2'x4' fluorescent lights so they cut the floor joists to fit the lights.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Chipfo said:


> I went and looked at a house yesterday where he needs several things done. The last thing he showed me was in the only downstairs room, the garage. In order to install a garage door opener some one had cut the floor joists to the living room above the garage right down the middle to put up the center track for the opener. The joists are notched all the way though to the floor, I couldn't believe it, I have seen some hair-brained ideas before and this is at the top.
> 
> I asked him to go upstairs and walk around the living room, he was up there a few seconds and I yelled OK stop now. Also it looks as if the floor joists were cut down in size a while back to put in a garage door without an opener, the red arrow and outline of a joist in the pic shows what I mean. The through cuts for the opener were fairly recent. It is an Overhead Door opener, surely they didn't do this!
> 
> ...


Holy Jeebus!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

That definitely belongs in the wall of shame thread.

do ya think the homeowner did that?


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Whoever did that needs to be contacted and brought out and humiliated. 
Or maybe the people's car wasn't there to cut the brake lines on so they did this instead. 
I don't think the stupidest people I've ever known would've done something like this.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> That definitely belongs in the wall of shame thread.
> 
> do ya think the homeowner did that?


I just took a second look at that picture. The numnutz used door hardware lags to attach that new blocking.

So I'm pretty damned sure it was a contractor, I'm pretty damned sure it was a 1009 sub for a big box store, and I'm pretty damned sure that big box store is going to be on the hook for some major coin.

God Almighty!:no:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I've never seen a plumber install a garage door before.:whistling


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Should have framed that floor the other way....


----------



## Chipfo (Mar 24, 2017)

SmallTownGuy said:


> That definitely belongs in the wall of shame thread.
> 
> do ya think the homeowner did that?


The guy just bought the house to flip it, he doesn't know who did it. He wants to sand the hardwood floors and refinish them right above that mess, I told him he needs the joists fixed before anything, especially before hiring a bunch of people to be walking around and banging around on that floor. 

This is one of the things he wants me to fix, plus build a deck, build a closet for a stackable washer/dryer and fix some of the hardwood floor before him and his wife re-finish it.


----------



## Chipfo (Mar 24, 2017)

hdavis said:


> Should have framed that floor the other way....


It would have been a much longer span, the joists are sitting on a block wall as it is now, here is a pic from the back of the garage, I will put the link as well in case the picture doesn't show up. 










https://photos.app.goo.gl/sS1WrOtFqJdWoEe72


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Intended as humor (of sorts). the garage door header gets huge when you turn those joists, and you usually have to go with trusses. It'd be just a big PITA to be able to install the door opener like that, not worth it.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm glad the flipper is getting stuck for a change. Karma at work.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

You could use a "jackshaft" door opener on that , but it looks like they already have low head height hardware on the top of the door, so no help on the clearance issue. Maybe you could put some steel in there.

Probably charged the guy extra for all that additional work. :whistling


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

hdavis said:


> I've never seen a plumber install a garage door before.:whistling


I was going to make a plumber joke but you beat me to it. :vs_clap:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

How in the world could anyone do something like that and think it was ok. Probably was lowest bidder. LOL


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

hdavis said:


> I've never seen a plumber install a garage door before.:whistling


"Sure I can cut those I have a new blade"


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

rrk said:


> "Sure I can cut those I have a whole pack of new blades"


They must buy them in bulk.:laughing:


----------

